# Needing serious help from my fellow Chefs and Culinary Pros



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

So I am really in a pickle here with this one. I bought my first food truck about 4 months ago and it has definitely been an uphill battle to get it started. I have hit many bumps in the road right up until the week before launch. We had a great first 2 weeks then we hit a MAJOR bump, our truck's engine died on us. After multiple mechanic opinions we need a new engine in our truck. Unfortunately it is not in our budget at the moment to lay down $10,000 on a new engine or even the $8,500 for a rebuild so I am asking for help. If any of yall can donate or even share my gofundme i would really appreciate it. No i am not a fake person or an African Prince asking for money just a desperate new father in a difficult situation. here is my
gofundme.com/food-truck-needs-new-engine


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You're lucky it's just the engine. Try to find a place to park your truck semi-permanently to keep on selling the food.

When I opened my first shop, the main electric panel blown up (literally) and I couldn't get a replacement for 2 months! On top of having to close down, most of the stuff in my fully stocked fridges and freezers were a goner


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

This reply is not intended to be mean. I will say that I will be honest with my opinion. I opened my first place over thirty five years ago. The first month I had to replace all the compressors in my HVAC units and my walk in. Welcome to the reality of your own place. I could not afford to do this but I figured out a way. I went broke three years and thousands and thousands of dollars later. I tell you this so you know I have been there done that.
My first thought is get out now! Suck it up take your loses and get a job and pay off your debts. It took us years to get back even but we did. 
I just happened to read an article in this mornings newspaper about food trucks. It was By Joyce Rosenberg, an AP Business writer. This is not a research paper so I will just quote some of the article and go on.
"A culinary fad a decade ago, food trucks have lost some luster and even new ones may not draw a crowd; they had to change their business model; food trucks feel less special to customers now, particularly in big cities; if your dream is to own one food truck and make money don't do it; catering is a better way to bring in revenue."
It is clear that you don't have enough capital to make a success of this endeavor. Sometimes it is better to postpone a dream until you and your bank account are ready for it.
We have a member on this site that is an expert, Chef Buba.
I do wish you luck and happiness in all that you do.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. Being under capitalized is a fatal flaw for any startup. I also have a hard time with using gofundme page to raise money from total strangers. If you are going to start a business, you need to have 100% skin in the game. If that means maxing out a credit card, or taking out a 2nd on your home, it hurts, but it's your money. Been there, done that. 
Did you look at the cost of a crate motor? I bet you could be on the road for about four grand.


----------

